# Finca or Flat



## Robors2 (Jun 12, 2015)

Hello, hope you are all well.
I am coming to Spain again to visit new area next week.
This time I am looking south of Catalonia in Peniscola.

After receiving some advise from forum members I have decided not to buy finaca in Ampolla and the search continues.
I have not only moved from Tarragona region but also toying with idea of buying two bed flat with a terrace.

After speaking to an English man in Flix he was trying to sell his finca and move to town near everything.

What is your experience with living where you are and do you know the area of Peniscola?
regards
Rob


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Robors2 said:


> Hello, hope you are all well.
> I am coming to Spain again to visit new area next week.
> This time I am looking south of Catalonia in Peniscola.
> 
> ...


I don't know the area at all, but I chose to live in a town with all amenities close at hand and have never regretted that decision, nor would I want to move out of the town. I like being able to walk to shops, the medical centre, public offices and utility companies, bars and cafés, within a few minutes and having very regular bus services to an out of town shopping centre, the regional hospital, our nearest coastal resort and the nearest large city and airport. Being in an area which is traffic free, we don't find it noisy.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

We live 8km from the nearest village. We are the only permanent Finca Dwellers where we live. We love it, but I would be lying if I did not say we miss being able to walk to the local bar. Because our village is up the mountain, I'm afraid no G&T is worth that climb

We always wanted a small holding and that's what we have now. It's a lovely life, but eventually we will be too old to work here, but we have already agreed that when we are 60 ( not that 6o is old) but we know it could take a while, if ever to sell, then we will buy a small village house. Well that's the plan


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

We bought in a small village which is quite unique.

The last bus out of our town is at 6pm and when that leaves we then know it's only us left- no more tourists, visitors, outsiders.........

Don't get me wrong it's not we do not like visitors, on the contrary at our weekly BBQ we find them quite delicious.

As soon as the village hunchback rings the 7 o Clock bell we know we can relax properly. For the past 240 years that meant we shed all our clothing when the 7 o clock bell rang. 

Funny thing is the day I moved in I was asked to go to the town hall. As soon as the village elders met me an emergency meeting was held and they scrapped the no clothes rule


----------



## ccm47 (Oct 15, 2013)

We have close family with a villa in Peniscola. They do not live there all year but when they are there they join in numerous activities including whist, bridge, church activities etc. Their Spanish has improved a lot over the years but I believe most of their social group is native English speakers. They are able to walk into town through going down a rambla. 
They have completed sometimes daunting tasks such as registering a car's change of ownership through a gestor, ITVs, and getting the road outside dug up when a drain in the road broke and back filled their home with sewage! I have never heard them complain about the location or its inhabitants, only that the younger members of the family do not go there very often now. That said we don't hanker to go there either.

Buses run up to 6 p.m.? Wow! Please tell Wilts and Dorset buses. By that time the Lymington, Hants buses are on their way back to the depot. 17.40 is the latest service to Christchurch, Dorset and on to Bournemouth is even earlier!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

We fancied a finca or living out on the campo but then considered the question "How long would it take an ambulance to find us in the middle of a dark (no street lights or other aids to navigation) night"

Flats? We have spent all our married life living in flats and while we were fortunate in that we mostly had reasonable neighbours, there was always the possibility over which we would have no control) of undesirables (to us) moving in on another floor (Yes, it does happen.)

So we have a house in a village where people are warm and friendly. We have been welcomed and try to play our part in mixing with the locals and following local habits (sharing surpluses, etc.)


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

To me it's an "It depends" question. It depends on what kind of life you want to live and I presume you must have some idea of that. 
It's evident that living in a flat normally means living in an urban area with neighbours and possibly facilities nearby with nothing to maintain except the flat itself. Living in a finca implies living out of a town, possibly in a place with difficult accessibility, with the use of a car being obligatory and with land to maintain.
Which do you want?


----------



## Robors2 (Jun 12, 2015)

Thank you for your replies.
I had bit of both worlds in my life so far. I was working hard on the farm from the age of 7 until I have run away when I was 19, only to move to London 26 years ago to experience totally different life.
I have learned to plan the life as much as I can and this move to Spain has to be properly planed as it may be my last one.

What I would LOVE is Vila/country house with couple of acres and good views, but then reality is that my budget will not allow me to get perfect place.
Also I am only 46 and I can not fully retire just yet and this place will have to be rented in pick season to recoup some of the investment. 

I would like a building project so I could be busy again in winter.


----------



## mono (Jan 22, 2016)

What about an old village town house project . Many have balconies, private paitos and roof terraces. Also beautiful views.


----------



## mono (Jan 22, 2016)

As you will see on this forum, a lot of fincas have dubious legal issues so getting it correct can be life-wasting ie years of beaurocratic and expensive struggle. Be careful and take all the advice and research offered


----------



## Robors2 (Jun 12, 2015)

mono said:


> As you will see on this forum, a lot of fincas have dubious legal issues so getting it correct can be life-wasting ie years of beaurocratic and expensive struggle. Be careful and take all the advice and research offered


I have experienced this issue already whilst trying to buy finca last year in L'Ampolla, Catalonia.

I love traditional Spanish stone buildings so some townhouses and country hoses give me the great opportunity.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Robors2 said:


> I have experienced this issue already whilst trying to buy finca last year in L'Ampolla, Catalonia.
> 
> I love traditional Spanish stone buildings so some townhouses and country hoses give me the great opportunity.


However, take care. Some houses were built "on the cheap" and the walls can be just rubble held together with mud (adobe) or just adobe alone. I don't know if you have been watching the current series on Ch4 of "A new life in the Sun" but SWMBO was translating for one couple so I took an interest. At one point, the main staircase collapsed - rubble and adobe. 

Next to our house (but actually round the corner) is/was a vacant house (not claimed by any heirs) that is slowly returning to mud and there are walls which comprise adobe alone. They have no protection from rain so are slowly eroding. since we have been here the floor beams of the upper floor have all collapsed except one and we are expecting that to go soon if we get any heavy rain.


----------



## Robors2 (Jun 12, 2015)

baldilocks said:


> However, take care. Some houses were built "on the cheap" and the walls can be just rubble held together with mud.


That is the reason I want to buy a project so there are no hidden surprises.

I have about five years to complete the project so should be plenty of time.


----------

